# Hey from Elon, NC



## hejohnson (Mar 2, 2010)

My name is Gene and I just joined today hoping to learn a few things from other bowhunters so I can continue to improve at shooting my bow and hunting.

I shoot a Hoyt Lazertec with Trophy Ridge accessories!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome bud. Hope you enjoy. There are a lot of great guys on here with a lot of great info. There are a few not so greats but you will discover who they are in no time.


----------



## sbs (May 31, 2007)

*hey*

From Dobson in surry county


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Gene. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

From a fellow TarHeel


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT Gene. let me know if you need to find a place to shoot here in central NC...


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome from Jefferson, NC


----------



## ERIC REID (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome Gene! My name is Eric and I live in Kernersville, N.C. Are you going to the Dixie Deer Classic this weekend? Great place to learn more about hunting along with joining AT. Hope you have lots of success! People on here are GREAT and anyone will be glad to answer any question you might have. Again, GREAT to have you part of the AT family.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome from VA!

Eric


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## D. Hayden (Mar 9, 2009)

*welcome*

Go to central carolina archery assocition.com and came to a shoot one weekend, lots of fun and you meet great people!


----------



## hejohnson (Mar 2, 2010)

ERIC REID said:


> Welcome Gene! My name is Eric and I live in Kernersville, N.C. Are you going to the Dixie Deer Classic this weekend?.


Hey Eric, I didnt make it to the Classic this past weekend. I had a all day field trip on Saturday with my Local Flora class from NCSU. I would have responded earlier but I forgot to check this thread. I would have to like to have went to it but maybe next yr and maybe my wallet will be a little fatter then, incase I want to purchase a few things.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Welcome from Wilkes*

Big :welcomesign: from Wilkes Co.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: To AcheryTalk :thumbs_up


----------

